
Ask HN: How to save files online and make it so that the files can't be deleted? - shendaowu
Like Amazon Glacier with Vault Lock. I really like this feature. I want to save some data valueable for me, and make them accessable for others. If someone get my password, it can delete all my files, with Vault Lock it must hack aws if I understand correctly. But AWS require a credit card. I have no credit card. And I don&#x27;t want to have a credit card. Are there any other companys provide this feature?
======
onion2k
This sounds like the sort of thing [https://ipfs.io/](https://ipfs.io/) would
be appropriate for.

~~~
shendaowu
I can't evaluate if it is trustable, so I can't trust it. I know it maybe
sounds stupid, but I trust big companys.

